# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Inflammation, "die andere Hlfte des Tumors"

## RuStra

Hallo Forum,

in NATURE, Vol 454/24 von Juli 2008, ist ein Review erschienen mit der berschrift: *Cancer-related inflammation.*


Der allgemein zugngliche Abstract aus PubMed ist unten angehngt. Aber es empfiehlt sich, dass alle SHG-Leiter und alle mit fortgeschrittenem PK kmpfenden Mitstreiter sich den fulltext dieses reviews besorgen, lesen und diskutieren, denn es sieht so aus, dass jegliche Therapie bei fortgeschrittenem Krebs nicht erfolgreich sein kann, wenn nicht zuallererst gegen das inflammatorische Mikro-Umfeld vorgegangen wird. 

Es heisst in der Einfhrung des Artikels:
 

"Understanding the pathways involved in cancer-related inflammation could enable the development of synergistic therapies that target the other half of the tumour  that is, the inflammatory components of the microenvironment." 

( Indem wir die Stoffwechselwege der krebsbezogenen Inflammation verstehen knnen wir synergistische Therapien gegen die 'andere Hlfte des Tumors' entwickeln - das sind die inflammatorischen Komponenten der [Tumor-]Mikro-Umgebung. )

Was Barry Sears "silent inflammation", also schleichende Entzndungen, nennt, wird in dem u.a. abstract "smouldering inflammation" genannt, also kokelnde, schwelende Entzndung.
Diese ist die die Metastasierung begnstigende Bedingung. Wenn aber diese Tumor-Ausbreitungs-Taktik erstmal erfolgreich ist, dann wird die Inflammation akut, ist nicht mehr smouldering oder silent, dann springt auch der eher trge Inflammations-Marker CRP an. Wenn der in die Hhe geht, ist wirklich hchste Eisenbahn, das ganze zu stoppen.


Wolfhard hatte ja dankenswerterweise den Reichle-Vortrag in Magdeburg mitgeschrieben und hier verffentlicht und auch im neuesten BPS-Magazin.

Es heisst dort:



> 





> Es war jahrzehntelange mhsame Arbeit von amerikanischen Forschern ins Blickfeld zu bringen, *dass der Tumor eine Infrastruktur braucht*, um wachsen zu knnen



Wenn man das ernst nimmt, ist jegliche ein- oder zweidimensionale Therapie-Ansatz bei fortgeschrittenem Krebs abzulehnen und nur ein Gesamt-Konzept von Tumor-Bekmpfung und Infrastruktur-Vernderung zielfhrend.

Grsse aus HH,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Nature. 2008 Jul 24;454(7203):436-44

Cancer-related inflammation.

Mantovani A, Allavena P, Sica A, Balkwill F.

Istituto Clinico Humanitas IRCCS, Via Manzoni 56, Rozzano, 20089 Milan, Italy. alberto.mantovani@humanitas.it

The mediators and cellular effectors of inflammation are important constituents of the local environment of tumours. In some types of cancer, inflammatory conditions are present before a malignant change occurs. Conversely, in other types of cancer, an oncogenic change induces an inflammatory microenvironment that promotes the development of tumours. 

Regardless of its origin, *'smouldering' inflammation in the tumour microenvironment has many tumour-promoting effects.* It aids in the *proliferation* and *survival* of malignant cells, promotes *angiogenesis* and *metastasis*, *subverts* adaptive immune responses, and *alters* responses to hormones and chemotherapeutic agents. 

The molecular pathways of this cancer-related inflammation are now being unravelled, resulting in the *identification of new target molecules that could lead to improved diagnosis and treatment.*

PMID: 18650914 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------

